# Substrates for corn snakes



## Jacobesnakefan (Oct 7, 2008)

hi guys i was just wondering. whats the best substrate for corn snakes?


----------



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

Newspaper. Not the best looking but there is no chance of it being ingested it when feeding, plus it's quick and easy to change when soiled.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

we use wood chipping things and when we feed we put paper down so they don't ingest any of the chips.but i agree news paper is easier especially if you dont have the time to put paper down when feeding.


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

Jacobesnakefan said:


> hi guys i was just wondering. whats the best substrate for corn snakes?


we use sand at the small animal unit try

Pet Supplies, Pet Food, and Pet Products on Sale Now at zooplus.co.uk exotics


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

In reality there is no such thing as 'the best' substrate for corn snakes, i myself use aspen bedding and line the bottom of the vivarium with newspaper. My snakes are also tap trained, they rush to the front of the viv when i tap and leave their enclosure to eat so theres no chance of substrate ingestion.


----------



## viseversa (Oct 10, 2008)

As Cat001 says there is no best substrate, but Aspen or another form of reptile substrate is alot more pleasing on the eyes to look at, the best thing to do would be to chose a substrate that is suitable for the snakes (as in Aspen) and remove the snakes upon feeding, this is also important if there is more than one snake in the viv as they can end up "eating each other"


----------



## Searyan (Aug 9, 2008)

I`ve found aspen to be problematic, it sticks to the mouth too readily when they`re feeding or yawning. I use the fairly small lighter coulered chippings, the dark damp bark chipping stuff is to be avoided like the plague, I`ve had mite problems every time I`ve used that stuff ! I feed my snakes in their tanks, some people don`t do this but I`ve not had any problems with them injesting the chips at all, I have on occasion used a newspaper page folded up and put the food on that but they`ll always thrash about a bit or otherwise end up anywhere but on the paper ! lol hope thats of some help....


----------



## vinny (Oct 13, 2008)

Really. Use indoor/outdoor carpet. Easy to clean nothing to ingest. Soft to their belly. Trust me I kept snakes and lizards for years.


----------



## Searyan (Aug 9, 2008)

Astroturf too, keep a load of suitable sized pieces and just change them over when cleaning out, I`m always meaning to do that....


----------



## I<3Snakes (Nov 8, 2008)

I use aspen bedding.


----------



## J-Dee (Nov 11, 2008)

i use aspen substrate for all mine near enough or paper towel. i dont have the problem with aspen sticking to the mouth as i never feed any of my snakes in their viv's. i always put them into a seperate feeding tub with paper towel in so i dont run the risk of the substrate sticking to the food. 

although some snakes wont eat if they are not in their 'house' so for that i use a large tile which i place in the viv and feed off that. once again so that no substrate sticks to their food.


----------

